# 66 battery hold down clamp doesn't fit



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

Did anybody have a problem with the hold down bracket?

Mine sits up about 3/4 " above the core support.....











Is there a different supplier or model?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like you should have a big rubber washer that goes under that---

http://image.highperformancepontiac...+1966_Pontiac_GTO_Convertible+Engine_View.jpg
hope that pic helps


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine was just like yours when I re-did the '67's last year or the year before. I put a spacer under the tang. It looks a litle off, but it does hold the battery in place.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have the correct battery so I had to use a spacer under the battery to raise it up to the holding bar.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are pics of my 66 and 67, which appear to be similar to your bracket, I also snapped a couple pictures of the tray for you to compare to your tray.

I believe the bracket and trays changed mid year 67, you may have a newer tray.


----------



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pix and info, guys...this forum really has been

a bucket-filler for me.

I spoke with Tom at Restoration Battery today to see if he has

heard of this problem.....he's only heard of one GTO some time ago

but doesn't remember how the problem was solved.

The guys at the Body Shop are going to cut and re-weld the

bracket and then re-coat it. The R-59 battery is made to exact

outside dimensions from the original. The only thing I can figure

is more of the re-pop import parts not being made to close tolerances.

Thanks again for the help. Hope to meet some of you "On The Road"...

soon. It's been a long 14 months.......


----------

